# Timelapse da passagem do centro da depressão (30-05-2011)



## HotSpot (31 Mai 2011 às 14:05)

O timelapse de ontem da minha webcam.

Entre as 8H e 9H UTC passa o centro da depressão e o sentido de deslocação das nuvens muda completamente.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mai 2011 às 14:10)

Absolutamente soberbo hotspot 

É como ver uma carta sinóptica animada "por baixo".


----------



## ajrebelo (31 Mai 2011 às 14:42)

Boas

Mesmo bem apanhado  muito fixe 

Abraços


----------



## Geiras (31 Mai 2011 às 14:44)

Excelente, no final até se vêm algumas formações


----------



## GARFEL (31 Mai 2011 às 19:44)

muuiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttooooooooooooooo bom


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Mai 2011 às 21:09)

Pena que seja tão curta, lindo apesar disso... 
 Desde o início, as nuvens deslocando-se numa direcção parecem dizer: meninas vamos dar uma volta por estas bandas..., de repente o seu percurso fica bloqueado e dizem: ai que vem ali uma depressão, fujam, fujam! Vamos é voltar para tráz que não vem dali coisa boa!


----------



## Geiras (31 Mai 2011 às 21:19)

joseoliveira disse:


> Pena que seja tão curta, lindo apesar disso...
> Desde o início, as nuvens deslocando-se numa direcção parecem dizer: meninas vamos dar uma volta por estas bandas..., de repente o seu percurso fica bloqueado e dizem: ai que vem ali uma depressão, fujam, fujam! Vamos é voltar para tráz que não vem dali coisa boa!





Essa "história" com uma música cómica e com aquelas vozes de desenho animado a simular a fala das nuvens ficava mesmo  
Para lá foram em massa, para cá já vinham poucas, pois as outras foram comidas pelos cumulonimbus


----------



## actioman (1 Jun 2011 às 00:14)

joseoliveira disse:


> Pena que seja tão curta, lindo apesar disso...
> Desde o início, as nuvens deslocando-se numa direcção parecem dizer: meninas vamos dar uma volta por estas bandas..., de repente o seu percurso fica bloqueado e dizem: ai que vem ali uma depressão, fujam, fujam! Vamos é voltar para tráz que não vem dali coisa boa!





Muito bom HotSpot! 
Ontem para quem esteve na sua linha de acção e tenha feito time-lapses dá bem para ver esta movimentação toda! Muito belo mesmo!
A meteorologia é realmente uma ciência fascinante seja sob que ponto de vista se apresente!

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## fcechini (1 Jun 2011 às 01:10)

Muito bom !


----------



## MSantos (1 Jun 2011 às 01:30)

Muito fixe, o SpiderVV também fez um time-lapse onde se nota a alteração da direcção das nuvens


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jun 2011 às 11:24)

No mesmo dia, no REDONDO:

http://www.wunderground.com/webcams/Kraliv/1/video.html?month=05&year=2011&filename=20110530.flv


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jun 2011 às 11:59)

E aqui está esta depressão em Portalegre


----------



## actioman (1 Jun 2011 às 12:17)

Aproveito então o tópico e deixo aqui o meu pequeno contributo desse dia (postado então no seguimento do Sul), onde igualmente é notória a mudança de direcção das nuvens após a passagem do centro depressionário. 



Assim fica mais completa a perspectiva deste dia! 

Abraço!


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jun 2011 às 13:45)

Fantásticos timeplases .


----------

